# Oh my Oh my...now I am dying for it!!!!



## charyuop (May 2, 2008)

This time Youtube did a big damage to my health. I didn't know this movie was coming up and it actually came out 4/26/2008!!!!!
Now it will probably take a couple of years before it gets translated and till then I will be impatient to see it.
Oops sorry I was too excited...but try to understand, after Kung Fu Hustle, Shaolin Soccer was one of my favorite MA movies and now the second part is out!!!!!!!! By what I understand from the trailer is a group of Shaolin Girls (in fact that is the title) who go to Japan to compete in a sport I actually don't know. I bet many more MA laughs coming...
Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QFZrq3ss20&feature=related


Sorry if it is not really the MA thread someone wish to read, but as I said I was too excited to keep it for myself.


----------



## agemechanic03 (May 2, 2008)

HAHAHHAA, that does really look good. Just like you, can't wait to see it come out in dubbed in English.


----------



## terryl965 (May 2, 2008)

Looks like another winner


----------



## MA-Caver (May 2, 2008)

Well looks good... but what did they just say??

Personally I'd prefer to read engrish subtitles and hear the actual language.


----------



## arnisador (May 2, 2008)

I prefer dubbing so I can watch the action without reading the bottom of the screen, but I understand your point!


----------



## RealTaiji (May 3, 2008)

I like dubbing too. Reading makes me sleepy.


----------



## charyuop (May 4, 2008)

I am Italian and moved to USA, so trust me I got very well used to reading subs LOL(on my TV they are always on). I always prefere the original language...don't even want to imagine what this became in English, way better in Chinese.


----------

